# pups under christmas tree 5 1/2 weeks



## poorboys (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2011)

Awwwww!  You have your Christmas Card pic for next year, for sure!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Definitely Christmas Card material.

Awesome!  

K


----------

